# Red Sea CO2 Pro System for paint ball canisters



## tjc (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm contemplating the new Red Sea CO2 Pro System for use with paint ball canisters. Has anyone heard anything about this product? Seems reasonable in price.

Here's a link to the company website about the product:

RedSeaFish

I live in Syracuse, New York and haven't found a place yet that fills regular CO2 tanks. If anyone has information about that, I'd appreciate it, otherwise I'm going to use a paint ball canister where I've found places to fill those tanks.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I have two of those systems, and I really like them. They are easy to set up, easy to maintain, and surprizingly, the 20oz paintball tanks last a long time! I haven't had to change out the one on my 54g yet, and it's been running for 3-4 months on the same tank. I bought mine from Petsolutions.com, which was the best price I could find (129 or 149, I don't recall). The only downside is that it doesn't come with a solenoid, so if you wanted one you'd have to buy it seperatly. I don't use one and my tanks are fine. Just make sure your water has enough buffer in it to avoid a pH crash


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Is it really for paintballing or for a fishtank? Sorry, the word just throws me off lol. What's the difference of the regular co2 system pro deluxe and the paintball version?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I believe they sell one for regular co2 tanks and one for paintball tanks, and the only difference would probably be in the regulator fitting


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Pick up your local yellow pages. Turn to "Fire Extinguishers". Start calling. If that fails turn to "Welding" start calling. Unless Syracuse is a total hicksville you will be able to find someplace that fills or swaps CO2 cylinders.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Actually, Hickvilles usually have a plethera of people who weld and solve their problems with a blue-wrench


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

WAIT A MINUTE! I live in a hicksville! My phone book is only 3/4" thick; and that's BOTH the Yellow Pages & Wite Pages combined!

I was able to locate a supplier by looking under 'G' for "GAS-Propane"; some homes are so scattered around here that there is no natural gas pipeline running to their doors by a large corporation. They have their own tanks and cook and heat with propane. The same business that services this also fills CO2 for me (Amerigas).


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have to be honest I really don't like those systems. Not only is a typical regulator setup (milwaukee, azoo, etc.) better made it is less expensive and as mentioned it doesn't even come with a solenoid, that is an additional add-on. The needlevalve and bubble coutner are separated from the regulator by tubing and they are designed to be suction cupped to the tank. Another eyesaw you could live without unless you can walk around your tank and stick them on the back. The bubble counter is also extremely difficult to open when it needs to be refilled.


----------



## tjc (Jan 17, 2006)

You people have been a wealth of information. Thanks. Looking forward to anyone who can add more information.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Check your Private messages.


----------



## Heavy G (Sep 20, 2006)

I have found a company called D & T Aquarium Supply that has beat the best price I could find. The cost is 137.99 plus shipping this is the Pro Deluxe which has the solenoid valve included.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Heavy G said:


> I have found a company called D & T Aquarium Supply that has beat the best price I could find. The cost is 137.99 plus shipping this is the Pro Deluxe which has the solenoid valve included.


Do you have more info on this D & T aquarium supply place. I did a google for them and came up with nothing. Could you add a link here and possible a link in the aquapalooza. If you put the link here Ill make sure it gets to the right place in the aquapalooza. Thanks this sounds like a great buy I have heard a lot about them and the fact they where great. Time to get one and find out for myself.


----------



## tjc (Jan 17, 2006)

Link for D & T Aquarium Supplies:

Welcome to D&T Aquarium Supplies - Your One Stop Online Shop

For the Red Sea System Pro CO2 kits:

Welcome to D&T Aquarium Supplies - Your One Stop Online Shop


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

I found that site heavy G and told you to go there and get the system  anyway I bought from them fast shipping and I really like the system very small no need for the bubble counter once you set your flow on the Needle Valve.


----------

